# Staying over a bottom spot



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

What's the best way to do it?

I drift over usually but by time I'm at the bottom we are past the spot an it's pulling lines in and over again. 

When I try to anchor I can never seem to get the boat over the spot? 

Are there some kind of special tricks? I know I coul Engadget the engine and try to hover but I would like to fish as well!!! Any tips are appreciated!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Are you using a marker bouy?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

in reverse bumping the motor in and out of gear.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It takes a little practice.

Like JJ said, Hold up in reverse.

What I do is drive round and find my spot/fish. I mark the spot/fish using the MOB function of my chartplotter. In doing this I now have a bearing and distance to my Spot/fish. I use this in conjuction with my compass to stay where I need to stay.

If your chartplotter is refrenced to north up, You can also just use a general compass direction.

It takes a little practice but it's not hard to do. That's what works for me anyway, I'm sure others have different way's of doing it.

Be sure your MOB function isn't linked to your vhf radio.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Just find what direction you're drifting, keep the bow pointed towards the correct heading, and then bump it in and out of gear.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Blaine when we anchor(Not very often) I will stop the boat(Put it in neutral) where I want to fish and Let the boat drift for a minute or Two. Now look at your track and see which way you have drifted. Project that track past where you were originally, how far depends on the water depth. Use your cursor to mark the end of this projection, which is where you will actually drop anchor. Motor to the cursor, drop anchor and stop it where it needs to be.

Even if you miss it this first time you can look at your track and cursor and make the necessary adjustments and the second time should be on the money. Some day's when the wind is acting crazy it takes a couple times.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Make sure you zoom in on your gls screen as well. Doing it with 1/2 mile radius is a bitch. I've tried. And failed.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

All great suggestions. I haven't tried the backing down on the spot, but I'll give it a shot. I did have a reall sweet marker buoy but I lost it on a wreck not long ago. Lol never considered using the MOB function but will give that a shot also. Thank you guys for the ideas and will be trying them out if it is calm when I get home. 

I think that is another part of my problem. I will go out when it's rougher and it's harder to hold position. Never seems to get glassy while I'm home for two weeks.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Bay boat and an Ipilot, baby!


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't back down in heavy seas....dangerous....

Drift....get your drift bearing ....add -or subtract-180....go past your spot on the new calculated course by about 3 times the depth.....drop anchor.....drift....set anchor.....drift till you near your spot.....

TThere are some fine tuning tricks....You aren't ready for them........


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah I know better than to back into heavy seas, I am a 200 ton master and spend 9 months a year on a boat in the oilfield, bleh. We just never have to anchor and especially never over a certain spot. I can hold position, just not while fishing. Lol if only my boat at home was DP capable..... Well and if I could afford it. Thanks guys for the tips. I know you guys have a lot more experience than I do trying to anchor/ hold over a small spot while fishing. Thanks again!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

All great advice above!! Blaine you sound like me a few years ago, what really helped me was learning i could change curser to point the way my vessel is acually going! LOl I was trying to do it bassakwards, & that crap was tough!!! Also you do not have to get right on top of spot, first figure out the drift, anchor out above the drift & Chum a lil bit, fish will follow it to ur bait. Also a drift anchor works great to slow ya down, & easy to retrieve.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Awesome idea, I didn't even consider using a sea anchor. I also didn't think about chumming while bottom fishing. So instead of using your chart plotter in north up, you guys are using true heading? I'll give it a shot. Can't wait to get all this down, then maybe I can bloody the decks with you guys!!!!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Easiest way just take a guess and try to hit it. When the boat settles in just use that tack to pull through it and anchor, pull down on it and stop short of the fish.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Bring a diver buddy and have him roll over and tie you in to the wreck. I've done it many times.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I'm a diver, that's what I should do lol jut swim on down and tie off lol


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

I use the "mark" on the GPS when I find it but more importantly I have a 16oz sinker on the line and it is ready to go so when I hit the spot on the GPS that sucker goes flying down trying to hit the fish on the head.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

johnboatjosh said:


> Bay boat and an Ipilot, baby!


Works like a charm!!! Most affordable dynamic positioning there is.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> What's the best way to do it?
> 
> ...


Once u drift over a time or two you can see exactly which direction you will drift. I like to go over the spot maybe 60 feet then drift over it. You do not have to be directly over it to catch fish. Your machine might not show fish, but there are usually fish all around the area of some sort of structure in the ocean. Some of the biggest snappers we catch are sometimes 100 to 200 feet from the structure. There are so many fish around these structures that some of the big ones just have to get off the structure to even have a chance at a meal


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

And keep it in reverse on your drift to slow you down a little


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Ugh I can't wait to get home.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Also get an anchor retrieval buoy to make it easier to pick-up and reposition if you don't get it right the first time. That way you don't dread having to pick-up and re-anchor as much.

You will also lose fewer anchors.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

The way we did it all the time when out there for a few weeks is just tape up your connection to the anchor and use a nice heavy piece of chain on it, wrap a few feet of the scope and just drag it. 
If you have several numbers kind of close it really works great.

We would come in from the bearing of the drift and shut it down just before we got to the numbers and flip it around to the bow and let it settle in. When you leave you pull off to the port of the anchor line just a little and let it loop beside the boat where you can grab it with a gaf and hang it behind your stern cleat, usually dont need to wrap it the tension is enough and you can just flip it right off on the next spot.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I'm going to try some of these when I get home. I didn't know you coul catch them off the reef, I was killing myself trying to stay over it.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I should have also said when you are looking for the spot pull off of it into the drift as soon as you see the fish, dont pull the anchor through them to make your turn.
In the doldrums you dont even need to flip it but if you want to say on it then its best to flip it and just adjust over shot or short stop with scope and use the rudder and sometimes a little reverse not much to pull it to starboard or port.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Yobenny said:


> I should have also said when you are looking for the spot pull off of it into the drift as soon as you see the fish, dont pull the anchor through them to make your turn.
> In the doldrums you dont even need to flip it but if you want to say on it then its best to flip it and just adjust over shot or short stop with scope and use the rudder and sometimes a little reverse not much to pull it to starboard or port.


 WTH??:001_huh:


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

why what


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Lol


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

The easiest way is to use a marker buoy, then simply bow up in to the seas and wind. Your marker doesn't need to be right on top of the spot, but just close in order to give you a visual reference for your hold up.

I have seen people stern in to the seas or current, and although it is somewhat easier if the sea state is relatively calm, the fact that people cant fish directly off the stern is a pain.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Got a profish windlass a couple years ago, made the anchoring and fishing much more fun for me. I usually had to handle the boat while the anglers fished. Now I do the drift mentioned above, pull back on the track, set anchor and bump back as we all fish. Once I run out of rode I can bump back up the rope to fish the spot slowly, all over again. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Sometimes if you anchor and miss the spot (it's a bit on your left as you pay out anchor), pull in the anchor line till you are almost "up and down" (anchor line not quite straight down) and drag your anchor (by the bow) over to the left with your motor slowly , then pay out some line again.

This will work in sandy bottoms as long as your anchor is away from the wreck.

Jim


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

If you have twin outboards, find your drift, put your butt to it. If you want to fish, you need to back a little past and drift, or hold in reverse and watch your screen. I will zoom all the way down to 1/32. Practice, practice, practice. It's not easy at first. I know everyone is excited, don't let them drop till you have got your position down. Less stress that way!

Straycat


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks guys, I have a single engine boat as well but I'm still ready.


----------

